# Pics of ABT Process



## trece (Aug 4, 2007)

Clean and Prep
Stuffed
Bacon wraped
almost done
Finished product! YUM!!!


----------



## chris_harper (Aug 4, 2007)

looks good! i love ABT's.


----------



## gypsyseagod (Aug 4, 2007)

me thinks she got it....gotta practice mine this wkend for the comp... if i can do that good- i'd be proud- great job trece.


----------



## msmith (Aug 4, 2007)

Those look fantastic great job.


----------



## blackhawk19 (Aug 4, 2007)

Good Job


----------



## monty (Aug 4, 2007)

Looks like you nailed it right on, Trece!

Cheers!


----------



## t-bone tim (Aug 4, 2007)

Great job Trece,just like a pro.....thanks for the pics


----------



## meowey (Aug 4, 2007)

Nice!!!

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## smokin for life (Aug 4, 2007)

I think I can actualy taste them, YUMMY!!!! Great job.


----------



## hawgheaven (Aug 4, 2007)

By jove, I think she's got it!! Great job Trece!!


----------



## ba_loko (Aug 4, 2007)

Those look great!  Very nice job!!


----------



## deejaydebi (Aug 4, 2007)

Great job there Trece! Those things are addictive better tell your supermarket to start double ordering! Very nice pictures too!


----------



## low&slow (Aug 4, 2007)

I do mine just like that. Good job, nice pics. You'll be addicted soon. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## trece (Aug 4, 2007)

I Think I was more amazed that I figured (finally...) out how to post picks on the board :)

I'm a slower learner, but I'm gettin there.....

Thanks for all your help!
Trece


----------



## doc (Aug 4, 2007)

Looks awesome Trece!


----------

